# Schwarz-weiß-Foto - roten Klecks entfernen



## susan13 (24. März 2009)

Hallo, 

ich kenne mich in Photoshop nicht so gut aus. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe ein altes Schwar-weiß-Foto eingescannt. Leider ist mitten im Bild ein roter Farbklecks (Kugelschreiber oder so). Wie kann ich den entfernen. Müsste doch eigentlich ganz einfach sein. Hab schon mit Kanälen und Ebenen gespielt schafffe es aber leider nicht. 

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Leola13 (24. März 2009)

Hai,

(ohne jetzt das Bild zu kennen) hast du es schon einmal mit Stempeln versucht ?

Besser wäre es wenn du das Bild anhängst, dann kann man/frau sicherlich gezieltere Lösungsvorschläge bringen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## susan13 (24. März 2009)

Foto habe ich angehängt. 

Stempeln wäre für mich jetzt nicht der richtige Weg gewesen. 
Ich dachte man könnte dem Bild irgendwie die rote Farbe entziehen. 

Danke.


----------



## Leola13 (24. März 2009)

Hai,

da z.T. durch das Rot nichts mehr "durchscheint" sehe ich kaum eine andere Chance als zu Stempeln. 
An manchen Stellen wird dies auch relativ leicht machbar sein, da nur Weiss vorhanden ist. Das Muster des einen Kleider kannst du evtl. über kopierenwiederherstellen, falls stempeln nicht funktioniert.

Ich könnte heute abend mal einen Versuch wagen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## susan13 (24. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich dachte nur, dass es leichter gehen müsste weil ich folgendes gemacht habe: 

Im Ebenenfenster habe ich bei Kanäle auf "rot" geklickt und die rote Farbe war weg und das Foto hat super ausgesehen. Nur leider lässt sich diese Ansicht nicht einfach so abspeichern. Ich dachte man müsse nur noch ein paar Klicks machen und alles wäre gut. :-(

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Hilfe. Dann werde ich heute Abend ein bißchen Stempeln. ;-)


----------



## Leola13 (24. März 2009)

Hai,

jheute ist nicht mein Tag. Sorry. 

Wenn du den Modus auf Graustufen änderst, bei ausgewählten Rot Kanal, dann bleibt auch deine roter Fleck weck.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sierb (24. März 2009)

Schonmal mit Einstellungsebene (schwarzweiß) mit Rotfilter versucht? Bei mir hats geklappt:



EDIT shit, hab Leolas kommentar erst jetzt gesehen. Hatte das Antwortfenster offen und hab rumprobiert^^


----------



## susan13 (25. März 2009)

Super, vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Jetzt hab ich's auch geschafft!


----------

